
Ask HN: Why have the newsyc20/newsyc50 Twitter bots stopped tweeting? - jscholes
The similar accounts newsyc100, newsyc150, etc. continue to send out stories, but nothing below 100 points.
======
mtmail
For the 20 and 50 one I get the warnings

"Caution: This account is temporarily restricted. You’re seeing this warning
because there has been some unusual activity from this account. Do you still
want to view it?"

I think that twitter doesn't allow the account to tweet and the owner of the
account got an email with instructions.

